
Show HN: Nymeria – Find LinkedIn and GitHub User Emails - nymeria
https://www.nymeria.io
======
kiliankoe
No clue about LinkedIn as I don't use or like the platform, but mails aren't
really hidden on GH. Most people display one on their profiles (or in their
commits). I do the first, and recruiters still spam different addresses of
mine as well. Why make this any easier?

~~~
saasinator
I personally find it useful for more than recruiting, such as sales etc.
Shaving a few minutes off finding an email compounded over a day can save
quite a bit of time allowing you to focus on more important things.

------
BorisMelnik
We've seen a ton of these, even 2 that I can think of on HN in the last few
years. How is yours different and why is it better?

~~~
nymeria
That's a good point-- I don't think we do a good job expressing what we do
different on our landing page. I believe our core difference is our data
quality.

A lot of these products will try permutations or combinations of the user's
name and use a few methods to determine if those emails are taken and they
"assume" that email belongs to the user.

Nymeria doesn't assume or guess. We have over 200 million email addresses tied
directly to users, they are not a guesses.

------
nymeria
Hello HN! We're happy to share Nymeria with everyone and looking for any and
all feedback. We are currently focused on finding and surfacing the best
emails for LinkedIn and GitHub users and hope others find Nymeria as useful as
we have!

~~~
staticautomatic
Do you have an api?

~~~
nymeria
We do but it's not open to the public at this time. If you or anyone has any
interest in using our service programmatically, please submit a feedback
message on [https://www.nymeria.io](https://www.nymeria.io) (at the bottom of
the page) and we would love to keep you posted and get some feedback regarding
your needs/use case, etc.

------
elyrly
Open Source?

~~~
nymeria
We're not open source at this time but if there's a large demand we may
consider open sourcing part of the product (such as the extension's code).

